# Leckere Apfelsorte



## PeterBoden (13. Dez. 2011)

Über Geschmack kann man bekanntlich streiten, wenn aber wie bei Äpfeln einfach alle gut schmecken sind ein paar Tipps zur Sortenwahl nie verkehrt. 

Ich möchte -ein Stück vom Teich entfernt- noch ein paar Apfelbäume pflanzen, Viertelstämme, evt. noch einen Halbstamm.

Was sind denn so eure Lieblingssorten, alte Obstsorten, was bei Oma damals so gut geschmeckt hat.
(ich habe keine Einschränkungen zu meiner Auswahl, es müssen keine Lagersorten sein oder nur Winteräpfel usw.)

Ein wenig steht ja schon und trägt auch:

der Helios
der Prinzenapfel 'Klapperapfel'
der leckere Berner Rosenapfel
der Gravensteiner
mein Hochstamm, der Zuccalmaglio, der muss noch

Ich habe beste Erfahrungen mit Onlineversendern gemacht, es gibt recht viele Baumschulen welche sich auf alte Obstsorten spezialisiert haben,


----------



## Kolja (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo Peter,

ich mag am liebsten "Berlepsch", aber der ist für unsere Gegend nicht geeignet.

Bei uns gibt es jährlich ein Apfelfest - veranstaltet u. a. vom Naturschutzzentrum - dort werden alte, standortgerechte Sorten vorgestellt bzs. angeboten und man kann auch probieren. Vielleicht gibt es ähnliches auch bei Dir in der Nähe.


----------



## nieselinho (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Wir haben im Garten alles mögliche an "Obst- und Nussbäumen" stehen 

2 Apfelbäume, 3 Kirschbäume, 2 Pfirsichbäume, 1 Káki, 1 Pflaumenbaum und ein Walnussbaum. Dann noch 3 Kiwis und eine Weinrebe.

Das schöne ist, wenn eins pflückreif ist, ist es bald beim nächsten soweit und die Kiwis halten sowieso den ganzen Winter 

Hier ein Link zu den gängigen Apfelsorten. Dort bestelle ich übrigens meist die Pflanzen für unseren Garten.
http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/browse/66/Aepfel.html

Super finde ich: Sommerapfel 'James Grieve' und Winterapfel 'Kaiser Wilhelm'.
Aber die Geschmäcker, wie du schon gesagt hast, gehen da wirklich sehr weit auseinander. Ich mag zum Beispiel gar nicht, wenn Äpfel in eine mehlige Richtung gehen und finde einen leicht säuerlichen Geschmack passend.
Ein Tipp: Ich habe an unserem Apfelbaum 2 Sorten, gekauft hatte ich diesen als eine Sorte, kannte aber einen Nachbarn, der einen genialen Apfelbaum hat (weiß leider nicht welche Sorte das ist), der hatte meinen Geschmack sofort getroffen. Dann habe ich von diesem einen Trieb an unseren gepropft, jetzt wachsen dort zwei Sorten  Sprich 2 Apfelbäume mit 3 Sorten  Sowas gibts auf der Webseite übrigens mit 3 an einem Baum zu kaufen, ist aber nicht ganz billig, würde es selber versuchen, wenn du geeignete Triebe hast.

Bei Apfelbäumen geht das zum Glück relativ simpel. Da wir hier in der Nähe 2 Walnussbäume haben, wachsen dank Eichhörnchen jedes Jahr etwa 5 kleine bei uns, die wir entfernen. Diese versuche ich dann immer mit unserem gekauften (veredelten) selber zu veredeln, was aber nicht oft glückt. 

Einer unserer kleinen Kirschbäume bekommt diesen Frühjahr auch eine zweite Sorte - wenn es klappt  Trieb habe ich schon, jetzt muss ich nur warten.

Viele Grüße!
Robin


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Na dann: "Gelber köstlicher" - ist mein lieblings Apfel  , wenn er perfekt gereift ist.


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Und die oder der Kaki hält sich bei euch ist eigentlich ja nicht winterfest oder?


----------



## Moonlight (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Meine Kaki ist nach 2 Wintern eingegangen  und die sollte extra winterfest sein.
Schade eigentlich ... 

Äpfel mag ich gar nicht, ich kann die Säuren nicht ab ... da schüttelt es mich ...

Mandy


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo.

Meine diesjährige absolute Lieblings-Apfelsorte - direkt vom Baum in den Mund - Jonagold!
Wunderbar saftig, leicht säuerlich. Ein Genuss ... 

Ansonsten haben wir noch Prinz Albrecht, Pinova, Rubinette, Weißer Klarapfel und Cox Orange.
Leider habe ich etwas zu schwache Unterlagen ausgewählt, sodass die Bäume etwas mitgenommen aussehen und einer ständigen Anbindung bedürfen.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*



> sodass die Bäume etwas mitgenommen aussehen


 ??? 



nein - ich stell kein Foto ein...


----------



## Moonlight (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Meine Kinder essen sehr gerne Breaburn.
Die sind schön knackig und saftig ...


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Na da sind ja schon ein paar Tipps zusammen gekommen.

Die Handelsüblichen möchte ich mir nicht antun, wozu auch, man bekommt sie überall. (den Gelben Köstlichen durfte ich als Student im Mansfelder Land tonnenweise pflücken...)

Es zieht mich zu den Alten Obstsorten hin.

Den James Grieve habe ich auch noch, ein leckerer Tafelapfel im Herbst aber nicht lagerfähig.
Der Klarapfel musste leider dem [thread=33275]Teich[/thread] weichen, ich habe mir vorgenommen einen neuen Klarapfel zu setzen.

Freiherr von Berlepsch, Rubinetten, Pinova, interessant. Wie bereits erwähnt alte Sorten sind interessant.

Bisher habe ich -außer von Horstmann das Standardsortiment- die alten Obstsorten überwiegend bei Baumgartner oder hier bestellt.

Bei den alten Obstsorten findet man verborgene Schätzchen, man muss sie nur erkennen und heben, daher an dieser Stelle mein Beitrag.
So ein Probier-Apfelfest habe ich leider nicht in der näheren Umgebung.
Ein absoluter Insider-Tipp soll der Weiße Winterkalvill sein, den werde ich bei mir nicht halten können.


----------



## karsten. (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo
die Äpfel aus meiner Kindheit 
gibt es nicht vom Ertragsbauern 

wir haben als Nachbarin ..
eine ....Streuobstwiese 
der Besitzer ein pansionierter Biolehrer... hat da seine alten Sorten 
mit Namensschildern versehen 
nach langem Durchprobieren 

hab ich bei mir die 4 Sorten gepflanzt 

Rote-Sternrenette
purpurroter-cousinot
Spartan
und roter Boskop

warscheinlich stehe ich auf Antioxidantien  

auf gute Ernte !
 wo bei ich ja immer noch beim Nachbarn ernten kann 

mfG


----------



## Christine (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*



karsten. schrieb:


> Rote-Sternrenette
> purpurroter-cousinot
> Spartan
> und roter Boskop



Hallo Karsten,

wie ich Dich beneide - den Cousinot hätte ich auch gerne gehabt und auch in der Baumschule gekauft, leider entpuppte sich der Baum aber als falsch etikettiert. Und mein roter Boskop - war nur ein "Busch" - ist leider letztes Jahr an Baumkrebs gestorben. 

Du hast einen Hang zu "Weihnachtsäpfelchen", gell.


----------



## rease (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hey Christine,

haben auch so ungefähr 10 verschiedene Sorten auf unserer Obstwiese, alte und "neuere" Sorten und mit abstand die Beste Sorte ist "Kaiser Wilhelm Apfel"



kann ich dir nur empfehlen... Schmeckt super und hat sich seit generationen bewährt 

lieben gruß martin


----------



## karsten. (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo

Nix Weihnachtsapfel das ist Zufall 
ich hab mich überall durchgefressen und das waren die Favoriten. 


natürlich wenn falsch ettikettiert , dagegen kann man nichts machen und die "Garantie" ist auch rum :? 


    

von der Baumschule deren Name dabei immer fällt , bei google ganz vorn und oben schon genannt.


----------



## Bebel (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hi

Die Lieblingssorten meiner Kindheit sind Gravensteiner und Dülmener Rose. 

Den Gravensteiner habe ich alledings schon sehr lange nicht mehr gegessen - den mochte ich als Kind am liebsten. Die Dülmener Rose steht noch immer im Garten meiner Eltern - schmeckt frisch vom Baum sehr gut, läßt sich aber schlecht lagern - wird schnell mehlig.
In unserem Garten gibt es den westfälischen Gülderling - der schmeckt im Apfelkuchen sehr gut, frisch ist er eher dem Boskop ähnlich - säuerlich, saftig.
LG Bebel


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Diese Sorten werden es:
Purpurroter Cousinot
Roter Herbstkalvill
Edelborsdorfer
Dülmener Rosenapfel
Himbeerapfel von Holowaus
Signe Tillisch

Ich habe sogar eine Baumschule ausfindig machen können welche mir je nach Wunsch (und Geldbeutel:shock) ältere Bäumchen anbieten kann.

Der Witz an diesem Beitrag ist, das ich die Apfelsorte, welche ich auf meinem großen Nachbargrundstück abernten darf, jetzt durch eure Tipps gefunden habe. Es ist der 'Purpurrote Cousinot'   .
Danach hatte ich schon lange gesucht, ein wunderbarer Apfel, irgendwann wird diese Nachbarsquelle für mich versiegen, also gleich mitbestellt.


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo,

ich habe mir über die Jahre auch einen Obstgarten aus alten Sorten aufgebaut, im Moment stehen da etwa 140 Bäume (das hat sich so ergeben - wir mussten als Auflage vom LRA eine Ausgleichspflanzung anlegen und sie waren dann mit einer Streuobstwiese einverstanden). Meine Lieblingssorten sind der Glockenapfel, der Danziger Kantapfel, die rote Sternrenette und vor allem der Sommerananasapfel.

Ich hab meine Zweifel ob Signe Tillisch bei Dir gut wachsen wird, denn das ist ein Apfel der im Küstenklima zuhause ist. Der rote Herbstkalvill wächst nur wenn Dein Boden tiefgründig und feucht ist, also typische Auenverhältnisse.


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab meine Zweifel ob Signe Tillisch bei Dir gut wachsen wird, denn das ist ein Apfel der im Küstenklima zuhause ist. Der rote Herbstkalvill wächst nur wenn Dein Boden tiefgründig und feucht ist, also typische Auenverhältnisse.



So einen Boden wie hier beschrieben habe ich in etwa.

Klimazone 6b, 182m ü. NN, windgeschützt, lehmig und in etwa 1,5 m Schichtenwasser.


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Ein kleines Feedback nochmals von mir zu den alten Apfelsorten.
Sie sind gepflanzt und treiben aus, ein paar Änderungen hat es noch gegeben.

Da ich teilweise allergisch auf bestimmte Obstsorten reagiere hatte ich mich nochmals von einer darauf spezialisierten Baumschule beraten lassen und es sind dann folgende Sorten geworden:

Purpurrote Cousinot
Edelborsdorfer
Himbeerapfel von Holowaus
Danziger Kantapfel
Kneebusch
Salemer Klosterapfel

Lt. Aussagen der Baumschule (und Internetsuche) sind es vor allen Dingen die Sorten welche NICHT aus Europa abstämmig sind und dadurch allergen wirken.

Wie auch immer, mit der Obstreife kann ich mir bei der Baumschule ein paar Probeäpfel der dort georderten Sorten zur Verkostung bestellen, im Gegenzug habe ich etliche einjährige Reiser des Purpurroten Cousinot dorthin versandt (sie hatten gefragt ob es der Echte ist?) und noch weitere eines ebenso bei mir arg vergreisten Baumes, mit hinreichender Sicherheit sollte es der Charlamowsky sein.

In ein paar Jahren weiß ich mehr.


----------



## nik (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo Peter,

 die üblichen Supermarktäpfel, da winke ich gleich ab. Da ich mit Lebensmitteln, scheinbar auch Säuren, so meine Probleme habe, hatte ich mich an diesen säurearmen Dingern versucht - und gar nicht vertragen. Später bin ich dann drauf gekommen, dass denen das Saure abgezüchtet wird - was aber auf antioxidative Wirkung zurückzuführen ist. Mit den sauren, alten Apfelsorten vom Feld hatte ich erheblich weniger Probleme. Für mich macht einen guten Apfel inzwischen auch die sich ergebende braune Farbänderung eines aufgeschnittenen Apfels aus. Man vergleiche das mal spaßeshalber mit einem säurearmen Supermarktapfel. Erschreckend was "Kundengeschmack" für Folgen nach sich ziehen kann.Die schmecken mild, sind aber unbekömmlicher. Na ja, ich esse Äpfel halt dann, wenn sie hier reif sind. Mir sind sowieso die herzhafteren lieber. Vielleicht ist auch dir der Boskoop (klick mich) interessant.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Kröte (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Am wichtigsten ist für mich, dass Äpfel saftig und knackig bin (also ich bin so gar nicht der mehlige Typ). Überleg doch am besten, welcher Typ du bist, dann hast du den Bereich schon mal etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## Goldfischteich (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Ich habe den "Topaz" im Garten.....einer der wenigen Sorten die kein Sorbit mit reingezüchtet bekommen haben und liebe ihn!


----------



## LotP (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

golden delicious find ich als winterapfel recht gut.
und boskopp (oder wie man ihn schreibt) is auch lecker. kommt es aller erster. is gelb, mehlig und zuckersüß
edit:boskoop is auch lecker, den meinte ich aber net. muss mich mal informieren welchen ich als 2ten meinte...


----------



## TulpenFaktor (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

ich find auch der breaburn ist mit abstand der beste


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo,

das Bäumchen (James Grieve ) das wir zur Konfirmation unseres Sohnemannes gepflanzt haben trägt schon reichlich Früchte - ist das normal ?

Wenn das wirklich alles richtig große Äpfel werden müssen wohl ein Stützkorsett bauen müssen.


----------



## admh (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> die Äpfel aus meiner Kindheit
> gibt es nicht vom Ertragsbauern
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

im Teichbereich bin ich Anfänger. Bei Apfelsorten nicht.
Als Halb- oder Hochstamm macht die Sternrenette viel Freude. Der Baum ist ein "Penner". Der Austrieb und auch die Blüte erfolgt später als bei den anderen Sorten. Der Baum entwickelt sich aber dafür v.a. als Hochstamm markant also sehr kräftig. Die Krankheitsresistenz ist sehr gut. Die Äpfel entwickeln sich etwas später als bei anderen Sorten (ab 4. Jahr). Dafür ist der Ertrag später hoch und man hat gut 30 Jahre länger Spaß an dem Baum als bei einer typischen EU Sorte. Wir fällen leider gerade etwa 70 Jahre alte Bäume und pflanzen wieder die gleiche Sorte. Die Äpfel haben einen guten Säuregehalt, sind gut durchmasert und ordentlich lagerfähig, perfekt für den Frischverzehr.
Kindern kann man anhand des Apfels gut beibringen, dass *SO* ein Apfel schmecken kann und dass ein Apfelbaum auch größer sein kann als ein Halbstamm oder gar ein Spindelbusch. 

Wenn genügend Fläche vorhanden ist, ist die Sternrenette ein hervorragender Baum. Nicht weniger gut ist auch der Altläder Pfannkuchenapfel. 

Wenn keine gute Baumschule in der Gegend zu finden ist, dann kann ich die Baumschulen empfehlen, die Manufactum angeschlossen sind.

http://www.manufactum.de/obstgehoelze-wildobst-gehoelze-c189856/

Die versendete Qualität ist etwas teurer aber auch perfekt in Auswahl und Versand. In der Baumschule hätte man nicht besser aussuchen können.

VG

Andreas


----------



## PeterBoden (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leckere Apfelsorte*

Hallo mitch,


mitch schrieb:


> ...das Bäumchen (James Grieve ) das wir ...gepflanzt haben trägt schon reichlich Früchte - ist das normal ?



vorab erst einmal: ich bin kein Pomologe, nur ein 08/15 Apfelliebhaber und staune immer wieder über die Obstbaumschnitte der Profis. 

Einen James Grieve darf ich auch mein Eigen nennen, ein sehr, sehr wohlschmeckender Spätsommerapfel, ein Genußapfel. Er ist nur eingeschränkt lagerfähig, daher sofort vertilgen. :freu
Ich habe davon einen Viertelstamm (oder Busch), jedes Jahr sind dort Unmengen an Blüten vorhanden, und das konstant! Von den Blüten her kommen ca. 10...50% als Fruchtkörper zum Tragen, nach dem Fruchtfall bleiben jeweils davon etwa 10...50% übrig. 
Das sind immer noch massig viele. 
Sehr viele Früchte verfaulen (ja, genau) während der Reifung direkt am Baum, ob das nur so bei mir ist weiß ich nicht. Ich lichte da einmal pro Woche aus, ich akzeptiere es (da bleibt mir auch nichts anderes übrig).

Es bleiben jedes Jahr genug Äpfel übrig...

Dein Baum, ich meine es ist auch ein Viertelstamm, ist wahrscheinlich noch recht jung. Das er jetzt schon blüht und auch Fruchtkörper ansetzt ist nicht außergewöhnlich bei der Unterlage. Einen Pflanzschnitt hat er augenscheinlich nicht erhalten (ist nun auch nicht so schlimm), warte doch ganz einfach ab.
Lass ihn. Irgendwelche Äste werden wegen übermäßigen Fruchtbehanges bestimmt nicht abbrechen, solltest du im August die Befürchtung haben kannst du immer noch eingreifen (ausknipsen oder abstützen). 
Nächstes Frühjahr wäre dann wohl ein erster Schnitt vonnöten, der James Grieve ist dafür bekannt recht üppig hin und her und kreuz und quer auszutreiben. 
Aber da klinke ich mich aus, da ist für mich komplizierter als einen Teich samt Ufergraben zu designen.:friede

Auf jeden Fall: er schmeckt sehr lecker.


Von meinen, hier im Thread genannten Sorten ist der Anfang März gepflanzte Viertelstamm- Purpurrote Cousinot dort in Blüte gewesen, es sind momentan auch Fruchtkörper dran. 
Das sind Schnellernter. 

_BTW: Ich habe u.a. einen Hochstamm  gepflanzt, den Zuccelmagglio, das war vor sechs ein halb Jahren! Er hat gekümmert,so nahm ich an, an der Krone hatte sich wenig getan, kleine Blätter, der Stamm ist jedes Jahr dicker geworden. Von einer Baumschule, zweimal veredelt, also Wurzel-Stamm-Krone. Ein Profi hatte mir vor zwei Jahren Gesagt: das ist doch ein Hochstamm, lass ihn, der braucht, der wird über 100 Jahre alt, wenn du etwas Schnelles willst kaufe dir einen Viertelstamm! Tja, und dieses Jahr gedeiht der Hochstamm wie eine Deutsche Eiche, die Krone ist prächtig geworden und Blüten, Blüten, Blüten..._


----------

